# Making the shirt design big enough



## hypoxik (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay, So i have a company that is making my shirts for me. The want the final design on high quality sent to them along with the design put on a digital shirt. WHats the best way to go about that. Do i need to design my shirt on paper by drawing the design, then scanning it into the computer and fixing it up on photoshop. Also lets say i want my design to be rather big and cover alot of the shirt. If the paper is only 8x10 or whatever How can i make my design big enough and the actual size on the computer to send to the company so they can work on it?


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. Most tee businesses that print up other people's designs, usually want the design in a recognised file format. They will usually specify the formats that they accept. For vectors they will typically be ai, or eps and for rasters they will likely be jpeg, or tif. 

With vectors they can literally be any size you wish, as they will scale up (or down) with no loss of definition. Rasters however, are best designed at the size of the required image. To do that you simply set the paper size you want in Photoshop and design to that size. Save it to disk and your printer will able to work with it with very little loss of definition. 

Every print business works differently though, so ask their advice and ascertain exactly what they need, *before* you start the design process.


----------

